# Best ferret dry food ??



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Best ferret Dry food ?? 
I want Good Quality but fairly cheap ive brought a 2kg bag of pets at home food for now, But whats the best ??:notworthy:
Thanks, Sam.:2thumb:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

They are all about the same price.
Pets at home is not a great one but will do until u can swap to something else.
Most people recommend mixing a few brands together - in case one ever go off the market as u might then stand with ferrets who wont eat.
So if they are used to several different ones that wont happen.

There is :
Vitalin
James wellbelowed
Chudleys
Ferret feast ( think thats the cheapest )
Dr Johns
Science selective ferret

Most of them is around £6-£7 for a 2 kilo bag.
Ferret feast is £4-£5 I think but would need to order online.
Most pet shops just sell the JWB one.

Remember lots and lots of raw meat as well - specially if they are kits.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pets at home's ferret food is surprisingly pretty good, and definitely in the top 5 ferret foods as far as quality goes.
Dr. John's Merlin and Vitalin are also good, and James Wellbeloved is just about adequate. They should also get at least 50% raw foods in their diet, raw, beef, chicken, turkey, rabbit, pheasant, pigeon, etc, with bones and organs. : victory:

EDIT again: A controversial one, but really not much different to ferret foods, is good quality cat foods, however I will leave it at that for obvious reasons. 

EDIT: Shadowz beat me to it lol.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks loveforlizards And shadowz Yup i have got some Rabbit and Pigion + some chicken in there diets what other meats (what are Quite nutrisious and cheapish?) And yup they are kits i have 2polecats and might have an albino soon :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SamRILEY said:


> Thanks loveforlizards And shadowz Yup i have got some Rabbit and Pigion + some chicken in there diets what other meats (what are Quite nutrisious and cheapish?) And yup they are kits i have 2polecats and might have an albino soon :2thumb:


They can have pretty much anything providing it isn't cured (bacon, ham, etc), processed (sandwich meats, burgers, sausages, etc), or flavoured (minted lamb ribs, etc). Ours get chicken, turkey, goose, rabbit, pigeon, mouse, rat, guinea pig, hamster (rarely mind! we usually only feed them if they get left over from other animals as they are soooo expensive and not much different from other meats!), beef, chicks, green tripe, pheasant (usually only the heads/necks/legs/feet though, pheasant is kept for the pot in this house!!), there's not a lot they haven't tried as we get off cuts and 'scraps' from the butchers. The only thing we don't feed is liver as they get whole prey (rabbit, rat, mouse, hamster, quail, pigeon with guts and feather/fur) but a small amount of liver can be fed occasionally. : victory:


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you breed any of your feeding 'food' For your ferrets ?? I might breed Quail for them ?:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have done in the past (rats and mice mainly), we don't currently. I have looked into breeding quail myself in the past, and would still love to, it's on the cards if we shift some space in the garden, but for now we buy them from a local farm as and when they have surplus cockerels, or occasionally from honeybrooks if we are running low.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you near Rushden ?? Because i wont to look for a farm to 'Supply' me with food : victory:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

We feed mainly james wellbeloved.We have 2 older hobs who will rarely eat any meat and 2 younger hobs who will eat anything :lol2: 
They usually get refused snake feeds (rats we breed ourselves) day old chicks plus small amounts of liver,kidneys or heart.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SamRILEY said:


> Are you near Rushden ?? Because i wont to look for a farm to 'Supply' me with food : victory:


Errr... Rushden is about 80miles East-South I think! 
Just go around local farms and ask for surplus animals, you will usually end up with whole chickens, quail, ducks, geese, etc. :2thumb:


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Errr... Rushden is about 80miles East-South I think!
> Just go around local farms and ask for surplus animals, you will usually end up with whole chickens, quail, ducks, geese, etc. :2thumb:


What are Surplus animals ??:notworthy:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

personally im a big fan of james wellbeloved but its not what id call cheap. if your after meat you could always have a chat with your butcher. i get a ton of top quality stuff very cheap or free off mine, hes delivered a few times as well, though that was just so he could have a look at his 'best customers' :lol2: i always say if you dont ask, you dont get so its always worth a try :2thumb:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

I used to feed a mixture of chudleys and James Wellbeloved.

However my 3 ferrets would just eat around the chudleys and just eat the JW, leaving the Chudleys. So now we just feed the JW and Every night they get mince meat or chicken drum sticks, raw of course


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> personally im a big fan of james wellbeloved but its not what id call cheap.


I agree but you really do get what you pay for, top quality stuff : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SamRILEY said:


> What are Surplus animals ??:notworthy:


All the unneeded/unwanted animals, such as animals that have been damaged and dispatched or culled meat animals that the farmer doesn't want. Usual males.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks! Is this cheap male Quail for 2pound ??:notworthy:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SamRILEY said:


> Thanks! Is this cheap male Quail for 2pound ??:notworthy:



I'd consider that quite expensive!! They are usually £1-1.20 for an adult 'prime quail' or 75-90p for an ex-layer. Do you not have anybody local that you could split a honeybrook/kiezebrink order with? It's usually cheaper to order straight from the supplier but not always possible due to minimum charges, unless you have a spare freezer!


----------

